# Cherry Schwinn Varsity needs 700c Conversion



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 23, 2015)

My girlfriends 1975 Schwinn Varsity needs a 700c conversion.
The 28-1/2" wheels suck, big time!
What wheel set will do the conversion?


----------



## Metacortex (Mar 24, 2015)

I'd say ride it as-is, replacing the weels may cost more than the bike is worth. But if money is no object then either 27" or 700C wheels should work fine (the brakes should have enough adjustment for the difference). However you may have to spread and re-align the rear dropouts if you install new wheels in either size.


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 24, 2015)

There are many entry level wheelsets that will work.They start at about 100 bucks and go up,the sky is the limit. I have had good luck with FSA and Vuelta. As Metacortex mentioned your rear alignment and spacing may need tweaking if you switch over. I have found brake reach can be hit or miss,but from your pic it looks like you should have enough adjustment. 700c will really open up your options on tire selection.That is a really nice looking bike She has.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 24, 2015)

It was a Christmas gift from me and she has deep pockets.
I bought her LED lighting, a nice cable lock, had the cables replaced and everything lubed.
She wants to do it the best way. It's a keeper. She's a keeper, too....
Also is riding it in some vintage rides.
My son was thinking that the proper way, is to retain the hubs, replace spokes with double-butted stainless steel and use 700c rims.


----------



## fattyre (Mar 24, 2015)

You could just replace the steel rims with alloy ones.  Sun CR-18's I think.  Continental makes a few really nice 27 inch tires as well.


----------



## vincev (Mar 24, 2015)

Replacing spokes is a lot of work.If you say the pockets are deep then just buy the complete wheels.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 24, 2015)

But, which wheel set? I thought that the hubs needed to be retained because of the width of the replacement hub is too wide?


----------



## HARPO (Mar 24, 2015)

28 1/2'' wheels????? Where and why did you measure? Look at the TIRE.. it clearly says 27''.


----------



## vincev (Mar 24, 2015)

Your tires are 27x1 1/4.Easy to find size.


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 24, 2015)

I typically see nice wheel sets on craig's list for up-grading. And, It's not often the ad is removed, indicating, there's not a bunch of competition fer em. .

here's a set of 700's now, $40 and there's usually more; so, i'd be watching your local c/l
http://fortmyers.craigslist.org/chl/bop/4928952185.html


----------



## Eric Amlie (Mar 24, 2015)

The trouble is finding a nice set with 120mm over locknut spacing, unless you want to respace the bike to fit the newer wheels.


----------



## greenephantom (Mar 25, 2015)

You can re-use both the hubs and the spokes. In stock form the wheels are laced 3-cross. If you unlace from the 27" hoops and use a flat profile 700c hoop (drilled for 36 spokes, of course) you can re-use the stock spokes if you lace up 4-cross.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Metacortex (Mar 25, 2015)

If he sticks with a 27" wheelset he should be OK as they are spaced 126mm. While the '67 and earlier Sprint/Atom hubs were 120mm I believe Schwinn changed to 125-126mm spacing in '68. On the other hand 700c wheelsets are normally 130mm OLD so those might require respacing.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 25, 2015)

greenephantom said:


> You can re-use both the hubs and the spokes. In stock form the wheels are laced 3-cross. If you unlace from the 27" hoops and use a flat profile 700c hoop (drilled for 36 spokes, of course) you can re-use the stock spokes if you lace up 4-cross.
> Cheers, Geoff




The most brilliant people are on The Cabe!
Thanks!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 28, 2015)

In the 80s, I had a Voyageur 11.8, and the og alloy rims were no match for NJ potholes! I found a Varsity on trash day and swapped rims.


----------

